# Cadac BBQ



## stitches (Sep 23, 2008)

I have recently purchased a Cadac BBQ/Grill to use with an outdoor BBQ gas point on an Autotrail Dakota. Has anyone had problems with the operation of the BBQ when using it this way?


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

No problem with ours,we have used it about 20 times in 8 months.

Rusty


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Had mine about 4 years, had to have a new burner replaced by cadac but no problems since, would not think twice about buying another.

Chris


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

had mine a long time now and love it we do all are cooking outside on it .


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Got ours last year (Carri Chef), use it with a Cheyenne, and no problems at all. I'm just hoping now that when the new importers get a supply of spare parts the new 2009 handle (which is unscrewable) can be retrofitted to the 2008 lid - would save a lot of storage space. They don't expect a stock of spares until June, though.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought a Cadac Safari after recommendations on here.

Used it for the first time last week and was very underwhelmed. It just doesnt seem to have enough puff. After 5 minutes on full I can still place my hand on the wire without burning.

Is that the problem you are experiencing? 

Ok it eventually cooked my sausages and burgers but I would estimate it took 60 minutes 8O . I've even swopped the jet to the 80mbar one but that was no better. And this was on full!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

stitches said:


> I have recently purchased a Cadac BBQ/Grill to use with an outdoor BBQ gas point on an Autotrail Dakota. Has anyone had problems with the operation of the BBQ when using it this way?


No problems whatsoever in two great years of Barbies

Its a geat bit of kit


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

twinky said:


> I bought a Cadac Safari after recommendations on here.
> 
> Used it for the first time last week and was very underwhelmed. It just doesnt seem to have enough puff. After 5 minutes on full I can still place my hand on the wire without burning.
> 
> ...


Check with your supplier Twinks ours is up and running in seconds


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

twinky said:


> I bought a Cadac Safari after recommendations on here.
> 
> Used it for the first time last week and was very underwhelmed. It just doesnt seem to have enough puff. After 5 minutes on full I can still place my hand on the wire without burning.
> 
> ...


PS Incidentally I'm using LPG

I did have a problem at the start when Brownhills fitted the wrong valve at the gas outlet/bbq connection point


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

twinky said:


> I bought a Cadac Safari after recommendations on here.
> 
> Used it for the first time last week and was very underwhelmed. It just doesnt seem to have enough puff. After 5 minutes on full I can still place my hand on the wire without burning.
> 
> ...


used mine for the first time at the weekend ready to cook in less than 5 mins very, very hot im using lpg


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Is LPG different to propane?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

no lpg is butane/propane blue/red bottles


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Got ours last year (Carri Chef), use it with a Cheyenne, and no problems at all. I'm just hoping now that when the new importers get a supply of spare parts the new 2009 handle (which is unscrewable) can be retrofitted to the 2008 lid - would save a lot of storage space. They don't expect a stock of spares until June, though.


Hi

I don't know who your supplier is but try these..... http://www.rekri8.co.uk


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

bauldy said:


> Solwaybuggier said:
> 
> 
> > Got ours last year (Carri Chef), use it with a Cheyenne, and no problems at all. I'm just hoping now that when the new importers get a supply of spare parts the new 2009 handle (which is unscrewable) can be retrofitted to the 2008 lid - would save a lot of storage space. They don't expect a stock of spares until June, though.
> ...


Don't think so - I emailed them and no reply. Rang and the phone message said if ringing about Cadac ring 0117 986 6643. Rang that number, the very helpful guy there said he'd taken it on - I *think *he said Rekri8 had gone bust, but don't quote me on that. He is now the importer, it seems.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cadac*

We have a small Cadac Grill / Barbie thing cant recall its exact name but it has been great to date. Fries chips a treat in the wok. 
But isn't there some info about different jets.
Has yours perhaps got the wrong one fitted.

Steve


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got a cadac safari - love it...mine is the one that has the small screw in gas bottles (as my mh doesn't have a bbq point) - small and portable and the bottles last for hours


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

We have the *CADAC/safarichef/6547* which I now use with a camping gaz Cylinder when in France.It's saves our MH Gas Bottles(Red). When in the UK I run it off of the spare MH Bottle (Red). No problems and have cooked in all kinds of weather. 
Hovis


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

When you feel that there is a partial blockage in the gas line start the jobby going and observe thro. the holes underneath that movements of the valve do actually vary the gas flame. Mine works fine except it is the opposite to that which is printed on the control knob. I am sure that this will prove that the valve works or it dos'e'nt or of course the venturi is blocked. Spiders love these as any camping fridge service bod will tell you. That is another job I end up doing every year.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

First one I bought was like that.Took it back and got another...no problems.Was told it had a problem with the gas jet.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

ovalball said:


> First one I bought was like that.Took it back and got another...no problems.Was told it had a problem with the gas jet.


Ovalball - like what? Small flame? Long warmup time?

If so how high do you guess the replacement flame reaches on full?


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

> I think he said Rekri8 had gone bust, but don't quote me on that. He is now the importer, it seems.


Sorry haven't had the need to use them lately.


----------

